# Sticky  Win a Trip to LA for an Exclusive Automotive Experience



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Your years of posting in this community are about to pay off! We're giving you the chance to participate in an all expenses paid trip to Los Angeles, California, for an event experience and test drive with the brand new 2017 Kia Forte. 

AutoGuide.com is hosting an event in mid-September in LA, where participants will drive the 2017 Kia Forte down famous streets like Hollywood Boulevard, Sunset Boulevard, and the Pacific Coast Highway. 

We are looking for opened-minded influencers who drive a Honda Civic, Toyota Corolla or Nissan Sentra, who are engaging, positive, and excited to be a part of this unique experience.

Your airfare, hotel, meals and more will be taken care of, and in return all we want is your opinions (on camera) of the car for a video being shot about the new Forte. 

Post a reply or email [email protected] if you want to get involved, and we’ll fill you in on the casting process and next steps. 

Thank you.


----------

